# 1985 Fisher Excalibur



## datenschwanz (Jul 12, 2004)

picked up a 1985 Excalibur from a buddy of mine who's thinning out his bike stuff. he's the OG owner. he raced it to a 1st palce nationl expert finish back in the day.

any ideas on what tires came on it? i may just get some from firstflight, the ones they had panaracer make that are repops.

it also needs stickers. sources?

thanks.

ps- anyone ever ridden one of the 1992/1993 full suspension waterfords? the ones designed by eric buell?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Pics please


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

datenschwanz said:


> any ideas on what tires came on it? i may just get some from firstflight, the ones they had panaracer make that are repops.
> 
> ps- anyone ever ridden one of the 1992/1993 full suspension waterfords? the ones designed by eric buell?


Fisher Specs @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/fisher_specs.htm

Buell @ http://mombat.org/1992_Paramount_SASS.htm

The Panaracer tires are made using the original molds so they really aren't reproductions? Not sure what the exact definition would be though.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

First Flight said:


> The Panaracer tires are made using the original molds so they really aren't reproductions? Not sure what the exact definition would be though.


 Old New Stock?


----------



## steved033 (Aug 15, 2008)

First Flight said:


> Fisher Specs @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/fisher_specs.htm
> 
> Buell @ http://mombat.org/1992_Paramount_SASS.htm
> 
> The Panaracer tires are made using the original molds so they really aren't reproductions? Not sure what the exact definition would be though.


I think the term might be "reissue". It depends if they're from the original supplier.

sjd


----------



## datenschwanz (Jul 12, 2004)

werd.

not repops then. shall we just call them 'classic tires'?


----------



## datenschwanz (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## TorinoBP88 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Hi, Im new to MTBR, and just got a Fisher Excalibur also*

I want to restore it. I have several older bikes, have bought and sold severs true vintage bikes (40's to 60's swinns, etc,) and ride my Breezer Lighting weekly (well i try to ride as often as I can, LOL!) Anyway, i just got a Fisher Excalibur in need or restoration. It has sparked a renewed interest in early 80's mountain bikes. I found this Forum while poking around on the web.

I will try to post a picture of my bike later... but it was 'tossed' aside by some one who got something more modern, and it has been collecting dust for some time. My goal is to bring it back, and ride it and enjoy what it has to offer. It has already been repainted close to the original color once, and it was a high quality paint job, except for the lack of decals.

Wondered about parts availability for these old things, or is it Ebay, swap meets and such?

I heard that Joe Breeze has begun selling his NOS stock of Hite-Rite's again. I need to get new one or two (one for this bike in chome and a black one for my Lightning.) Years ago i had installed a Hite-Rite 'Lite' on it, and its white, now dirty looking, and the spring is tired from ears of use.

Thanks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TorinoBP88 said:


> I want to restore it. I have several older bikes, have bought and sold severs true vintage bikes (40's to 60's swinns, etc,) and ride my Breezer Lighting weekly (well i try to ride as often as I can, LOL!) Anyway, i just got a Fisher Excalibur in need or restoration. It has sparked a renewed interest in early 80's mountain bikes. I found this Forum while poking around on the web.
> 
> I will try to post a picture of my bike later... but it was 'tossed' aside by some one who got something more modern, and it has been collecting dust for some time. My goal is to bring it back, and ride it and enjoy what it has to offer. It has already been repainted close to the original color once, and it was a high quality paint job, except for the lack of decals.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the VRC. Vintage collecting, restoring, and riding is pretty rewarding IMHO. Glad you're excited about your project.

You pretty much nailed it...eBay, swaps, Craigslist. Its a bit of timing and patience, but the end result is well worth it.

Post pics when you get a chance. We like pictures.


----------



## happygofun (Jan 13, 2004)

*nice find*

Paint looks OK - much better than my find from the same era.

Should be fun to ride, enjoy!


----------



## TorinoBP88 (Sep 26, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Welcome to the VRC. Vintage collecting, restoring, and riding is pretty rewarding IMHO. Glad you're excited about your project.
> 
> You pretty much nailed it...eBay, swaps, Craigslist. Its a bit of timing and patience, but the end result is well worth it.
> 
> Post pics when you get a chance. We like pictures.


Some Pics if i can figure how to post them. Never mind the date on the pic, the camera re-sets everytime i turn it on!


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

*As far as original tires go....*

...maybe IRC X-1 Pro in 2.125?


----------



## TorinoBP88 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Bought an almost matching Fisher Montare for my wife today!*

Met a lady who worked for Fisher back in 1985 and she had a recent injury and cant ride comfortably anymore, so she sold me her red Montare, 1984 model, and while not quite as high end as the Excalibur, they basically match and the bike is the wifes size! Its built up with Deore parts, wide flange hubs and mechanically excellent. Totally original, except Biopace rings and different tires and incorrect rear brake pads... Its also missing the hite-right, but i will fix that, installing a chrome one this weekend.


----------



## TorinoBP88 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Pictures of my new Matching Fisher Montare, 1984*

Purchased for my wife from the lady who was the original owner! Is rides almost like it was new!


----------



## gary herpin (Apr 5, 2009)

*what is serial #*



TorinoBP88 said:


> Purchased for my wife from the lady who was the original owner! Is rides almost like it was new!


i recently built a single speed from an old Montare frame. where is the serial number at. what is yours? is it on bottom? i have a pic on my profile of it. cant upload for some reason. this looks like an 80s frame. i not sure.


----------



## TorinoBP88 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Serial Numbers, usually on bottom of Bottom Bracket.*

II have a clean montare, but it was too small for my wife so i sold it, I dont remember the serial number off hand, but it was on the bottom and was a 1983.


----------

